# Alpine/Togg wether



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

I am posting this for Susan Calahan at Waiilatpu Dairy Goats in Walla Walla, WA. She has an Alpine/Togg wether available that was kidded in May. I saw him a week ago and he is very friendly and well built. Email Susan for pricing and any other information. [email protected]


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you know if this goat is still available? If he is, do you know if he has horns?

Thanks!


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

He was a couple weeks ago. He does not have horns.


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you. I am looking for goats with horns. 

Thia


----------

